# In progress



## Sarah (Mar 4, 2013)

Thought i'd whip up something of me and my partner.
I've almost finished him, haven't started me yet as you can see, lol.
My camera is POOR but once all finished ill scan it in and post it here 
Feedback / critique appreciated, as always.

(I haven't drawn in a while so I'm trying to get back into it)


----------

